# Meet Kenzie



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Our newest addition to the family, now 10 weeks Kenzie, little sister to Cooper and already best friends, and comrades in trouble.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Kenzie is adorable!! Love that photo you posted... She's leading with her nose... a Vizsla, through and through.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

So cute!!! Can't wait to see more pictures of her and Cooper!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

She is so adorable. You will definitely have to post more pics.


----------



## Amber68 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my - beautiful :-*


----------

